
Why Women Are Rarely Serial Innovators - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-women-are-rarely-innovators-1517585411
======
rectang
"Nature is extremely clever, and she has crafted an intoxicating cocktail of
oxytocin and other neurochemicals to rivet the attention of parents on their
children.... The research on whether this response is stronger for mothers
than for fathers is inconclusive."

But one particular interpretation confirms a common biological determinist
bias in the tech industry, and so generates endless attention and
pontification.

